# maybe i will post here??



## bluelightguy (Aug 10, 2006)

hello all i just bought an 87 bolens st 120 , and was wondering if ther were any attachments available for this mower , was mostly intrested in a tiller, plow or snowblower , any help is welcome, i also posted the same question in the bolens forum .
thanks all


----------

